# Exchanging Wyndham points for airfare



## linsj (Feb 21, 2011)

After attending an owner's update, a friend is now thinking about putting her Pahio deed into Wyndham points. I think it's a bad deal, but she's sure it can work for her situation. Economics aside, we have a question about one aspect of the deal that I didn't find by searching here and she's not sure the salesman gave a straight answer on it (like that's news).  

When you trade your points for flights, can you pick the airline and times? Do you get miles for the flights?


----------



## learnalot (Feb 21, 2011)

linsj said:


> When you trade your points for flights, can you pick the airline and times? Do you get miles for the flights?



1.  Sort of.  We have only used points for airfare once because it usually isn't the best value for your points.  Occasionally it works out to be a better deal.  I remember being given a few choices, but basically they were working with Delta and American only.  It was a few years ago, so things may have changed.

2.  Yes, you get miles for the flights because it is like you paid cash for them.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 21, 2011)

linsj said:


> When you trade your points for flights, can you pick the airline and times? Do you get miles for the flights?



Yes. 

While the ratio of value obtained usually poor (too many costs for the required points vs the amount $$ received) the actual purchase is handled as a cash payment so you get any miles & can pick whatever flight/times you desire.  

Just FYI getting into these types of programs with the idea that you'll "save money" is usually a bad plan. The cost far exceeds the value that can be taken out.  The overhead of the program kills any possible savings.  Your friend would be wise to listen to your advice to skip this idea & save their money.


----------

